# sanguinaria canadensis multiplex



## Hakone (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2011)

I have that cutie here too... Still under snow...

Great picutures!


----------



## Marc (Apr 10, 2011)

Canadian bloodroot, want one of those in my garden by the time I have setup my "mini" bog.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 10, 2011)

:clap::clap: :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 10, 2011)

Its starting to bloom in my yard too...but not as well as yours!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

I have bloodroot, but not this variety. I think I need it!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 11, 2011)

Very, very nice!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice clump you've got going there. Mine too is about to flower. 

Dot, this variety will cost you a bit more, but is just as easy to flower and expand as the normal one.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful! It reminds me of white waterlillies.


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2011)

Ahhhh, gorgeous!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2011)

wow, super multiple flowers! I just saw some tonight on the way home from work; just single flowers but a few hundred plants scattered around plus alot of leeks


----------

